# New Bush Hog HDTH5 Mower



## Turniptown Kid (5 mo ago)

Hello all, new member here. I am picking up a brand new Bush Hog HDTH5 rear mower to use behind our NH TC21D. Anybody got any experience using this particular mower?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning Turniptown Kid, welcome to the forum.

You can't go wrong with the Bush Hog Brand, but ALL finish mowers do have limitations. Normally, the directions will state "for lawn grass only". If you use it in heavy grass, like pasture grass, you risk burning the belt. If you find yourself in a heavy grass situation, consider approaching it in two steps (high / low cutting heights) to save your belt.


----------



## Turniptown Kid (5 mo ago)

I forgot to mention, I picked this brand new unit up for only.......$2850. I have seen used ones priced as high as 5K, but 3500 to 4200 seems to be norm. I think I got a great deal on this. Brand new, never used.


----------

